# Can someone help me find this book pdf



## Nerdtendo (Mar 10, 2018)

Quick backstory: I asked for the last book in a series instead of the first for Christmas and I'm trying to read to that point. I found a free pdf download for the first one online and now need the second. The book in question is "The Twelve" by Justin Cronin. Google isn't helping me out too much. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2018)

Buy the epub on Amazon or B&N or another distributor and then convert to PDF. 

https://www.amazon.com/Twelve-Passage-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B007PR3FBC 
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-twelve-justin-cronin/1107957553?ean=9780345534897#/


_Do not ask for "free downloads"_, this is a commercial work that the author or publisher has not made available for free, so any "free download" is piracy.


----------

